# [Hardware] AMD vs. Nvidia y hardware para gentoo

## Theasker

Hola, tengo pensado cambiar mi tarjeta gráfica y llevo tiempo sin estar atento a como va el mundo del hardware y me gustaría que me aconsejarais cual va mejor hoy en día en linux. Lo digo por los drivers y la aceleración gráfica. Yo siempre he tenido nvidia pero eso de que con las tarjetas viejas tenga que enmascarar los drivers y al final tengo muchos problemas con versiones de xorg-server y si recurro a nouveau, no va nada bien.

También me gustaría que me aconsejárais para un posible cambio completo de equipo. Hasta ahora como equipo tengo un HP Proliand ML110 G5 con un dual Xeon viejo y con la memoria máxima de 8Gb y una gráfica que también añadí Nvidia GForce 8400GS.

Gracias anticipadas a todos por la info

----------

## cameta

Mi consejo: prueba la tarjeta hay tantas combinaciones de hardware que algo puede salir mal.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> me gustaría que me aconsejárais para un posible cambio completo de equipo.

 

Lo primero es ¿de que presupuesto dispones?

Esta claro que si dispones de pasta uno se compra un apple y así tenemos a un niño rico y tonto presumiendo de máquina.  :Twisted Evil: 

Como nosotros no tenemos ni un euro, pues hemos de exprimir las neuronas para tener algo mejor.

A ver consejos:

Busca a ser posible componentes genericos, algo que puedas usar con linux y que además son baratos.

----------

## cameta

Busca en tiendas online a ver que encuentras. pccoste, pccomponentes, y si encuentras algo que te parece medio potable lo comentas por aquí.

----------

## sag

Para mi nvidia, y ese equipo todavía dura.

¿No hace mucho ruido, lo que tengo en el cpd son insoportables?

En cuanto a driver son mas cómodos los de nvidia, de momento, amd esta avanzando rápido, pero aun queda camino.

----------

## pelelademadera

uso ati, con los drivers open source y no tengo problema alguno, el rendimiento no es el de windows, pero la 6990 que tengo realmente anda muy bien, incluso con juegos de steam como el euro truck simulator 2 o los cs source y el global offencive, por lo que no tengo quejas de los drivers open source.

De todas maneras siempre tuvo mejor soporte nvidia con los drivers privativos, pase por muchisimas gpu y hace unos 3 o 4 años nvidia andaba mucho pero mucho mejor, hoy por hoy desconozco, hace 3 años que tengo la 6990 y practivamente la uso para navegar nomas, solo mis nenes usan los juegos...

realmente creo que es cuestion de elegir en base a lo que uno va a hacer, si no vas a jugar, compra algo gama baja nvidia o ati pero serie nueva para tener soporte por unos cuantos años y olvidarse.

si vas a usar drivers open source y tenes mala experiencia con nouveau, te recomiendo que pruebes ati que realmente los drivers andan de mil maravillas

----------

## Theasker

Muchas gracias pelelademadera y sag por la info. En cuanto al equipo, sag, creo que te debes confundir con algún otro servidor HP que de esa gama tiene muchos, pero este para compilar y en general ya va lentillo lentillo el ordenador tendrá como 10 años o así y entonces, cuando lo compré ya tenía años. La idea des ir a por un i7 decente con una buena placa y una gráfica para mover un monitor 4k, Llevo sin gastarme en un equipo años, por lo que no me importaría gastarme algo de dinero para que me dure tiempo, pero claro, el problema es que no se qué es lo que irá bien para linux (gentoo), y paso de gastarme dinero sin saber bien lo que compro.

El problema de los drivers de nvidia es que para las tarjetas viejas hay que "quedarse" en versiones viejas y enmascarar en paquete y luego te crea problemas con las versiones de xorg-server. Yo siempre he estado contento con los drivers de nvidia hasta que ya hace varios años que tuve que enmascarar los drivers y entonces decidí pasarme a nouveau, pero ... no tiene nada que ver, o no consigo hacerlo funcionar de la misma manera que con los oficiales de nvidia, no consigo sacar aceleración para ver videos mkv con la librería vdpau.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.

----------

## cameta

Antes de comprar un pc prueba siempre de arrancarlo con una distribución como knopix. Si todo va con eso es que lo podrás hacer funcionar en gentoo.

----------

## Theasker

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Antes de comprar un pc prueba siempre de arrancarlo con una distribución como knopix. Si todo va con eso es que lo podrás hacer funcionar en gentoo.

 

Pero para poder comprar un ordenador antes hay que saber qué componentes comprar

----------

## cameta

Si, pero cuando compras por piezas puedes tener la idea de querer una y que esta ya no este disponible.

Lo mejor montar en el propio sitio y al finalizar hacer un test con alguna distribución como knopix, a ver si consigues que eso funcione.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Hola, tengo pensado cambiar mi tarjeta gráfica y llevo tiempo sin estar atento a como va el mundo del hardware y me gustaría que me aconsejarais cual va mejor hoy en día en linux. Lo digo por los drivers y la aceleración gráfica. Yo siempre he tenido nvidia pero eso de que con las tarjetas viejas tenga que enmascarar los drivers y al final tengo muchos problemas con versiones de xorg-server y si recurro a nouveau, no va nada bien.
> 
> También me gustaría que me aconsejárais para un posible cambio completo de equipo. Hasta ahora como equipo tengo un HP Proliand ML110 G5 con un dual Xeon viejo y con la memoria máxima de 8Gb y una gráfica que también añadí Nvidia GForce 8400GS.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas a todos por la info

 

Mi recomendación amplia y certera es...Ve por NVIDIA.

Los driver de NVIDIA funcionan perfectamente en Linux y te permiten sacar el maximo de tu gráfica. En AMD la cosa es un poco más problematica, aunque podría cambiar, especialmente por AMDGPU el nuevo driver grafico para las tarjetas gracias recientes (las series RX) que por lo visto dan muy buen rendimiento sin necesidad de usar un driver privativo. 

Aunque si no te molesta usar driver como AMDGPU o radeon, podrias ir por una ATI de buen precio y aun asi disfrutar de una buena grafica para juegos ocasionales y video HD de primera.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Hasta no hace mucho, la respuesta hubiera sido nVidia. Porque de siempre, con nVidia sólo había drivers propietarios de calidad, y para ATI había los propietarios, que daban buen rendimiento pero no eran tan buenos como los de nVidia, y los libres, que eran poco más que un truño.

Per la cosa ha cambiado. Ahora, para nVidia hay un driver libre (nouveau) en el que, que yo sepa, nVidia no colabora, se hacen por ingeniería inversa y no están tan completos, y para ATi, los propietarios dan menos problemas pero además es que AMD (que compró ATI) está colaborando con los drivers libres y durante este año está previsto que salga el driver Catalist de ATI que use el del kernel (AMDGPU), supongo que debe ser algo aśi que han liberado el control hardware y lo han incorporado al kernel, y lo que se haga por software seguirá siendo un driver cerrado, pero el driver libre también podrá ser aprovechado sin usar drivers propietarios.

Yo ahora mismo tengo una tarjeta Radeon R7 250, con el driver de ATI, y funciona perfectamente.

----------

